

Show HN: DropJar – pauseable, resumeable big file transfer - oron
http://dropjar.com

======
deanclatworthy
So tell us a bit more about the technology behind it. Where are the files
stored? etc.

Also curious as to why over 90% of your main homepage is a clickable area that
takes me to dollarphotoclub.

~~~
oron
nodejs on the backend. the files are stored on local disk and backed up on
Google cloud storage. Dollarphotoclub is this month's promotion. The back drop
will be a big advert to various brands and I chose them as the first as I took
the big faces that promote dropjar from their collection.

------
oron
Here is a little we Transfer competitor I coded in nodejs with the ability to
transfer files for free up to 10GB but also the ability to pause and resume an
upload later when you need the bandwidth. This is the main itch I was trying
to scratch building this, I hate it when you start uploading a huge file and
than want to browse the net,

Let me know what you think. and happy Christmas everyone :-)

~~~
kartikkumar
Nice idea. I think this has been posted on HN previously right (e.g., [1])?
Would be good to know what the biggest changes are since then.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8204126](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8204126)

EDIT: Added missing question mark.

~~~
oron
Not a lot of changes, but it's been a while and it was not getting the love it
deserved. I fixed a lot of bugs, added T&C and a proper privacy policy etc.
Added a help desk with FAQ etc.

------
Jemm
Nice;

One thing that I think will confuse people: When downloading a file the file
name is some random string.zip which when unzipped puts the files in the same
folder rather than creating a new folder with the same name as the zip.

~~~
oron
I understand, you mean you would like the zip to contain a sub folder with all
the files in it. I was just following the example of other big transfer sites,
assuming most users open up the zip with windows .. but for mac and linux I
agree it could be improved.

------
geek90
Looks great and the whole idea is pretty neat

but in my opinion as a user, the UI could use some improvement as in some cues
pointing to the jar or something similar.

~~~
oron
Can you elaborate? like an arrow or something that points there ?

~~~
geek90
As in an arrow or popup indicator getting the user's attention towards the
jar. I understand the reason to keep it tucked away. But I clicked twice on
the text appearing in the pictures(ads) hoping it leads to a howto or features
page before I figured out that the jar contains link to the help/detail page.

